# Realtek ALC262 no sound despite loading snd_hda



## user00 (May 20, 2019)

Is anything required other than adding snd_hda_load="YES" to /boot/loader.conf?

Just tried the same FreeBSD 12 installation on another machine with ALC892 and no sound there either... Here is what it lists:


```
# cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm1: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm3: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)> (play/rec)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC892 (Onboard Digital)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

I see nothing in the hardware tab of Mate Sound Preferences. One of the possibilities is that the sound defaulted to pcm0 which is not attached anywhere. Are there any "real" mixers out there which can change it to pcm1-4 in this case?


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2019)

7.2.4. Troubleshooting Sound

Specifically look at hw.snd.default_unit



user00 said:


> I see nothing in the hardware tab of Mate Sound Preferences.


That's to be expected. If I recall correctly you only get it if you enable PulseAudio.


----------



## user00 (May 23, 2019)

I guess this command does the same thing as switching DSPs on the Output tab, but still no sound no matter which one is set.
It probably has something to do with the lack of polkitd, as I recall not being able to do anything with sound under Linux when I stopped the process.
Why this universal fascination with this bugged beyond belief monstrosity? 
First they shove Pulseaudio down everyone's throats, then insist that we have to be concerned with security of sound devices. Oh, horrors, someone would be able to play a track if we do not interfere!!!


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2019)

user00 said:


> It probably has something to do with the lack of polkitd,


It has nothing to do with it.

The "problem" with snd_hda(4) is that it's a fairly generic driver. Hardware-wise the chips can be physically wired in various different configurations. Instead of having to create a new driver for each variation the snd_hda(4) driver was made to be extremely configurable. So you need to read the man page and play around with the various pin assignments.


----------

